# education



## thelma25 (May 31, 2015)

hello, i am currently doing a bachelors(honors) but i want to switch to a diploma meaning i have to change my visa, i have one month before my new course starts, how long will it take to process a subclass 572 visa whilst i am in Australia?? 
also i have visa medicals from December 2014, do i need to get others done or are they still valid to get my new visa?


----------



## AliciaNelson (Jun 26, 2015)

I think you should call the immigration office to ask them ^^


----------

